# Pay,



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

you like the point or flat cut corned beef brisket?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> you like the point or flat cut corned beef brisket?


If I am making Pastrami, I like the flat, and for corned beef and cabbage or hash, the point.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

This seems to be in Va. only from a quick search. In Salem Va., FL is running point cut Corned Beef Briskets for $1.99 per pound. I totally stocked up this AM with a dozen. Krogers has just started running their adds from Wed. thru Tues. and their St. Pattys day special is $3.49/lb. Can't recollect last time I saw them at that price. Were $2.99/lb last year,same store. Hell, stew beef is over 3.50 now and burger is over 2 bucks. Point cut like you say. Flat cut if sliced for samwiches. Not as much fat.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Gave 3.05 a pound for the ones I bought yesterday. I got two packer briskets at Kroger last weekend, 1.99 per pound on sale. Regular price was 2.99.

Be cooking all of it and other stuff, this weekend for friends here at work. I got two full days of smokin to do for them.


----------

